# Bad wire termination, pinched insulation



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

The picture shows good and bad wire terminations.


We all know that pinched insulation in a terminal is bad(in this case, a 60A contactor terminal).


What standards say this is bad? 


All I can find that is close is IPC/WHMA-A-620A which states that any insulation extending into a crimp area is a complete defect. But, this does not seem to carry enough weigh to win the argument.


Square D says you must strip 10 mm (0.4 inches) of insulation, but if you do, you can still run the wire into the terminal far enough to pinch the insulation.


Appreciate you comments.

EJPHI


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

110.14(A) and of coarse 110.3(B) where terminations and equipment are marked with torque specs.


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

Thanks Chris.

I believe 110.14 A and 110.3B are strong enough. 

110.3B Manufacturers instructions must be followed.

110.14A Ensure a thoroughly good connection.

We can ask the manufacturers to claify their instructions to require removing the insulation from the pinch area.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:Back in my Air Force days we had a series of books called Standard Instillation Practices. We were required to have a "shiner" of bare copper 1/16 inch from the end of the connector to the insulation, I sill use that as a guide today.


----------

